# Type B Apartment Counter Height



## Mech (Feb 22, 2013)

2009 IBC

2003 ANSI A117.1

In a type B apartment, are there any regulations to the kitchen counter height?  I did not see any, but I want to make sure I did not overlook it.

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Feb 23, 2013)

Accessible work surfaces as described in Accessible Units kitchens and Type A Units kitchens are not required in Type B Unit kitchens.


----------

